# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Program për të matur shpejtësinë e internetit

## baaroar

Pershendetje!

Mund te me keshilloni ndonje program freeware per te testuar shpejtesine e internetit.

Faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

http://www.febooti.com/products/file...ownload-speed/

----------


## Baptist

Kjo eshte webfaqe e thjeshte e cila ben matjen e download dhe upload kanaleve. 
Ta mundoson edhe raportimin me grafik percjelles etj.
http://www.abeltronica.com/velocimet...=uk&newlang=uk

----------


## edspace

http://www.speedtest.net/
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/
http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest
http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html

----------


## ruka

http://www.skinz.org/broadband-inter...test/meter.php

----------


## ylber1998

www.speedtest.net te kryn pune eshte shum e mire dhe e sakte

----------


## little-boy

www.speedtest.ch

----------


## rentton

dhe nje tjeter http://www.beocity.com/ per testimin e rrjetit

----------


## carbondcd

> dhe nje tjeter http://www.beocity.com/ per testimin e rrjetit


MOD fshine qet post edhe te keti antarit pasi ky osht web i serbve :i ngrysur:

----------


## LaCosTa

Ja edhe nje per ta matur shpejtesin
http://speedtest.adslthailand.com/

----------

